# Change FreeBSD boot logo



## mrSniper (May 22, 2013)

Hi there*.* How can I change _the_ FreeBSD boot logo. I want to have my own text logo there, is it possible?


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2013)

Look at /boot/beastie.4th.


----------

